# Amazing Tractor Restoration



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A 1962 Schafer is the winner by a TX high school student.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/texas-ffa-student-wins-competition-by-restoring-a-1962-schafer-model-18000-ben-potter/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cool, never heard of a Schafer


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Very cool, never heard of a Schafer


Not exactly comparable to a super H. Looks great.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Not exactly comparable to a super H. Looks great.


That Schafer is a beast....it does look great. Here is a interesting side note that I ran across about a Schafer that was auctioned back in '09.

http://www.ironmemories.com/rare-1964-schafer-20000-ps154-tractor-be-auctioned-may-7th-2009

Regards, Mike


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

A very neat looking tractor. My question is, does the 10,000$ grand prize cover the cost of that restoration....? The new rubber on that alone looks quite steep. I repainted my grandpa's 656 last year and just with paint and decals ( also bought a new seat I should mention) alone it was like 750-1000$. I couldn't imagine re treading the tractor....*gulp*

But besides the money, he looks like he paid very close attention to detail and did an excellent job restoring that tractor!

Richard


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It does appear his budget was a bit heftier than many of the competition.

Awesome tractor though! I would love to hit the field in one of those old 4wd all shined up. Not sure I would like the fuel bill... Bu a nice piece of iron.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Schafer? We used to drink Schafer beer in high school.
It's "the one beer to have when you're having more than one!".


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

If I read the article correctly that I seen somewhere else he had a few companies that donated items. I believe the tires were one thing that was donated. I believe the article I seen was in Farm Show.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I just read that article. A neighbor put out the cash. He spent 900-1000 hrs on restoration iirc.

Titan will re-tire about any ffa resto for free. Unsure of the limits. Big supporters.

http://www.titan-intl.com/antique-tractor-restoration


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice article on it in Heritage Iron as well. Kid was all in. Looks like a fun tractor to drive. Quite a beast in its say.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Thank you Mike! That tractor was on the cover of the Texas edition of Fastline last month. I had never heard of them either and couldn't find anything on them.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Vol said:


> A 1962 Schafer is the winner by a TX high school student.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/article/texas-ffa-student-wins-competition-by-restoring-a-1962-schafer-model-18000-ben-potter/


What a beast.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Very cool restoration.
The wife and I went to the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo two years ago. In the Pavillion a large area of a very large building was taken up by FFA projects. The thought that came to mind when seeing the accumulation of high end projects that were very well done was that there is no way these kids did this by themselves.
There was a 36' triple axle pipe trailer for hauling cattle, several very ornate entrance gate set ups, automatic feeders, etc.
We were blow away by the budget of those projects and what had to be huge community support. 
Around here, those projects wouldn't happen.


----------

